# New 5000 Series



## amicks

WOW , The new 5000 Series Cub Cadet Tractors are beautiful, and that country song says " She thinks my tractors sexy" , Just wait till she sees this new tractor. Let me try to decribe it, long beautiful shiny beige hood on top of three engine options , 25 Kohler, 25 Liquid cooled Kawasaki or the 23 hp Liquid cooled Diahatsu Deisel engine. Three point hitch standard with 26x12x12 tires on the rear. Power steering and of course hydro lift. Rear yellow fenders that curve with the tires, hydro transmission. A 25hp Kohler with 60" deck for only $7499.95 You'll have to wait to see it. It should be on dealers floors this winter.


----------



## Sergeant

*Cub Cadet 5000 series*

Is a Rear 540PTO avaliable for the 5000 series. Is the 3point Cat0 or Cat1 and is a loader avaliable for the Tractor


----------



## Sergeant

*Cub cadet 5000*

Answered my own question again. Talked to my JD dealer today who is also a Cub and White dealer. The Cub has a Limited Cat1 hitch and 540rpm rear pto. I guess MTD/Cub got a little worried the past years so they've got to compete with JD. And they even have to compete with the JD Lseries this year. Glad there keeping the 2500 series and 3000 series. Well JD also has some new models coming out according to my dealer.


----------



## amicks

Now with these new tractors, JD will be getting worried. A lot more tractor, the 5000 series, than JD will be giving and a price that's unreal. On the LT series, JD sold a lot of mowers and Cub wanted more of the business so they decided to give the customers a JD quality mower at a lower price. I'm refering to the new LT1000 series tractors. However they will have a PowerShaft drive tractor at your dealers for as low as $ 2399.00. I was told by Cub that this mower will not be sold at Lowes or Tractor Supply because they really only sell on price and don't have the time or enough knowledgeable a staft to try to sell a better mower. Now the dealers will have a several models to sell that the big store won't have that are great values. This will help bring customers back to good servicing dealers.


----------



## Sergeant

*with the New 5000 series*

Will a loader and backhoe be avaliable for the 5000 series and is the 5000 series avaliable in both 2wd and 4wd. And what was the suggested price for a 4wd version. Also with the 5000 series besides the 3point being standard in the price will the mowing deck also be standard in the price of the tractor.


----------



## amicks

A loader and backhoe will be available as they had one on the stage and it looked great. There will be three models, 5252 (25hp Kohler two wheel drive), 5254 (25hp Kawasaki liquid-cooled four wheel drive) , and a 5234D ( 23hp B&S Daihatsu Diesel with four wheel drive). 
List Price 5252 w/60" mower $8399.00 sale $7499.00
List Price 5254 $8999.00 sale $7999.00
List Price 5234D $9699.00 sale $8499.00
Only the two wheel drive model will include the 60" mower standard. A US company building a tractor of this caliber should be welcomed. All models are Hydro Drive with ROPS with Mid and Rear PTO's. Tire options are Turf only on two wheel drive and Turf or Ag on the four wheel drive with no difference in pricing.


----------



## Sergeant

*loader and Backhoe*

Was the loader and Backhoe made By Kwick-way or is Cub producing the loader and Backhoe themselfs. The reason I'm asking is because when I talked to Kwick-way about when the Backhoe was coming out for the X-series. They told me the reason they were behind was because they had been working on a Big contract for one of the Tractor companies for there Garden tractors and that the Backhoe for the X-series would be out in spring of 2004. I guess I'm wondering if Cub was that contract. Well I welcome this tractor. Now I just wish MTD would start working on White tractors again. I really have enjoyed using my GT2055. I wish they would put shaft driven White's back out with some of the featurers they have put on the Cubs. Was this show only showcasing Cubs or all of the MTD dealer lines like White ect.


----------



## amicks

I don't know if Cub is building the loader or backhoe. The quality of the loader and backhoe looks superior to what I've seen come from Kwick-Way, as the steel is twice as thick. It may be, but it would certainly be to Cub's specs. I'll try to post pictures as soon as I can. The show featured Cub's, White's and Troy-Bilt. The White line has been postioned as an entry level product line and I doubt the brand being able to regain the level of products they had in the past. As all new Whites have the variable speed drive system except the GT2550 which has a hydro transmission. If you look closely the 1500 series Cub tractors were White tractors with heavier trans and Kawasaki engines. The fact that one manufacturer owns serveral brands leads to changes.


----------



## Sergeant

*Loaders and Bachoes*

Was the loader and Hoe driven off the tractors own Hydraulic pump or off a seperate PTO Pump. How may Hydraulic outlets does the 5000 series have and how many Hyraulic levers were the 1,2or 3. Does the same lever that lifts the mowing deck also lift the three point or are the seperate.


----------



## amicks

Sergeant, I can't answer any of those questions right now, as soon as I can I'll let you know.


----------



## Sergeant

*Tractor show*

To Bad all the Tractor companies don't participate in a tractor show. Like the Auto show, I hate waiting to see what the New Cub,JD and Simplicity models look like. And you have already gotten to see the New Cubs. I wish I were a Dealer sometimes but I don't know if I would want the headach.


----------



## amicks

Here's a picture of the new 5000 series from the show.


----------



## amicks

Here's another.


----------



## jodyand

*Cool*

Man that COOL good pic amicks nice going
Jody


----------



## Sergeant

*5000 series*

Well I like the look of that tractor. And again thanks for the pictures. Do you have any pictures of it without the loader and Backhoe.


----------



## amicks

Yep, here's my brother driving it.


----------



## amicks

Here's a two wheel drive version that will sell for $7499.00 with a 25hp Kohler and a 60" shaft driven deck


----------



## amicks

And another look.


----------



## Sergeant

*5000 series*

Thanks for the other Pictures of the 5000 series amicks. The only thing I don't like about it is the Front grill. It just doesn't look right. I think they would look nice in the shed though right next to My X485. Boy if they made these 4 years ago. I might have bought one instead of my White GT2055.


----------



## amicks

Just wanted to bring this post back to the top so everyone can see.


----------



## cousy51

amicks, it's nice to have you posting pictures of new products on the "forum". I own a Simplicity Prestige that fits my needs (I like it also). It's really nice to see the pictures of the new products that are just over the horizon. I never really looked at Cub Cadet as my uncles neighbor has one that he has problems with. Had I waited til spring 2004 I would be looking at the cub.

Thanks again for posting the pictures.


----------



## ducati996

I just noticed the prices listed and its was only a $500 difference between the standard air cooled 25 Hp 2wd unit, and the next size up with water cooled & 4 WD (5254)...now that is worth $500 !! 

Now when I was looking earlier this year at the 3204 and 3235 , the price gap was pretty big ( $1,300-$1,500 more) for the 3235 but in my opinion you werent getting a big jump in options. It turned out to be 5 HP more & differential lock.
Still air cooled however, the chasis are the same...
The 3235 is a good machine either way, but the price spread was to much, with not that much in return. At least now $500 gets you a nice upgrade...

They are less expensive then JD X series so you know they had them in their sites from day one!! 

Ducati


----------



## markfnc

*Amicks!!!!*

Amicks,

someone on the other site is bad mouthing Cub dealers, because they do not have the 5000 yet. What is status? Where is your store located?mg:


----------



## ducati996

I like Cub but at the very least their web site should be the accurate reference. Its a very simple process but yet they dont do it...
The spec's on the machine (2500 & 3000 are incorrect)
Its been like this for some time....

People buy things out of season to save money...they should be ready


Ducati


----------



## johndeere

Im a Cub and a Deere fan.John Deere has a better sight but it is out of date also where are the new ones?


----------



## amicks

markfnc, We are in Asheboro,N.C. and we do not have 5000 series tractors in stock. This is at our choice because we really do not want the first production run. We are going to be bringing them in closer to last of March or 1st of April. However most all the other models are arriving daily.


----------



## Sergeant

*Pick up 5000 series product literature today*

Looks like the 2wd version is the ony model to come with a standard 60inch deck as part of the price. The tractor's dimensions are as follows. It is 1inch shorter than JD2210 and 3inches smaller in width then the JD 2210. All in all the 5000 series does not look like a Bad tractor to have. This tractor should hopefully make JD want to make a Backhoe for the JD2210. I'm really Impressed with the Cub Cadet 5000 series For a Sub Compact tractor area I think this tractor might give the JD2210 a run for it's money.


----------



## RedRanger

Will the backhoe be available for all the 5000 series or just the diesel?


----------



## Old_Nodaker

If I follow correctly, the extra $500 for the bigger engine and 4 wheel drive does NOT get you a mower deck. Any ideas what it has for a tranny?


----------



## amicks

The Backhoe will be available for all 5000 series models. The two wheel drive model comes standard with the 60" center mounted deck but the four wheel drive models don't. All have a Hydro transmission.


----------



## RedRanger

*5000 series Loader capacity*

Amicks, Do you know what the lift capacity of the loader is for the 5000 series?


----------



## Neil_nassau

model 812 loader for the 5000 series specs as follows:

Lift cap to full height @ pivot pin 550lbs
Breakout force @ pivot pin 1647lbs
lift height max @ pivot pin 71.5"
bucket width 48"
capacity 5.0 cu ft
heaped 6.0 cu ft 
Construction is very similar to 7000 series 610 loader with 1-1/2" cylinders on lift & bucket



:thumbsup:


----------



## ducati996

I would like the see the lifting capacity a little higher to compare with the competition...Kubotas bx23 is 600 or more as well as the JD 2210...

Its still not bad..

Duc


----------



## RedRanger

Thanks for the loader info, I forgot to ask about the 3 pt hitch, anyone know if its a "standard" 3pt. The 5252 looks like a machine that you can grow with for a very reasonable price. I was quoted $7500 with a 60" deck.


----------



## Neil_nassau

cat 1 hitch & live pTO- standard 
A huge amount of tractor for the :money:


----------



## Matt

> _Originally posted by RedRanger _
> *Thanks for the loader info, I forgot to ask about the 3 pt hitch, anyone know if its a "standard" 3pt. The 5252 looks like a machine that you can grow with for a very reasonable price. I was quoted $7500 with a 60" deck. *


Hey, I notice you're from my neck of the woods. Which dealer quoted you $7500? I've been seriously considering a 5252 for the farm and was wondering which dealer would be good. I'm not sure if the place I bought my 2166 (Value Equipment - nice guy) has the 5000s yet.


----------



## jodyand

*Welcome*

Welcome Matt:friends:you found us. Glad to have you aboard.
Jody


----------



## Matt

Sure did... I didn't have anything to say till now, lol. 

BTW, I like your sig. I get along fine with my 4.7 (the semi-hemi), but a hemi would be nice


----------



## RedRanger

Matt,

Most all of the dealers that I called quoted the $7500 with a 60" deck. One tried to run it up to $7800 for some reason??. I'm still trying to find a reason not to get one but my resistance is wearing thin.:truth:


----------



## Matt

lol, it's so much tractor for the money... Just really hard to resist, isn't it?

I suppose I'll check out Liberty, since that's a big place...


----------



## Matt

Well, whatever you do, stay away from Finch Services... It's a big place and has lots of parts and equipment, but the guy there wasn't the greatest salesman ever. First, he said there was no such thing as a 5252, but I must be thinking of the 5000 series (uhhhh.. yeah... that makes sense). Then, he proceeded to say the 5000s were made in Korea. As far as I know, that's a lie (they're made in the USA, aren't they, Amicks?). Then he pointed out a $10000 Kubota. I'm not looking for a $10000 Kubota. If there's a BX1500 with a mower for less than $8000 (pretty unlikely), I may consider it, but otherwise, I'm not looking for that. Sheesh... Guess Liberty is the next stop.


----------



## Neil_nassau

Matt,

If you're looking for one of these.........we've got it. Made in Brownsville,Tenn. The 5252 has 25hp Kohler Command, Dual -range hydro,Power steering,Diff Lock,CAT 1 hitch w/live dual pto (deck is shaft drive off front of trans),deck is heavy gauge w/TIMKEN roller bearings. Rops is standard...............the list goes on & on.........


----------



## MowHoward2210

> _Originally posted by Neil_nassau _
> *Matt,
> 
> If you're looking for one of these.........we've got it. Made in Brownsville,Tenn. The 5252 has 25hp Kohler Command, Dual -range hydro,Power steering,Diff Lock,CAT 1 hitch w/live dual pto (deck is shaft drive off front of trans),deck is heavy gauge w/TIMKEN roller bearings. Rops is standard...............the list goes on & on......... *


Looks like a well built machine. What do they run, price wise?


----------



## Neil_nassau

m.s.r.p. is $8399.00 iNCLUDING the 60" deckand easily worth that.
We sell ours for $7499.00. i would expect as season wears on........and demand stays high .......you'll see prices ease up.
The same tractor with 25 liquid cooled Kawasaki gas engine w/60 " deck is m.s.r.p. 10,827.00.......we have one scheduled in this month........our sale price will be 9499.00.btw the 5254 is ALSO selectable 4WD.
Right now on compact utility tractors we have 36month interest free with 10% and approved credit.
Doesn't get much better than this Boys........:hooray:


----------



## MowHoward2210

Looks like the competition in the Sub CUT market is heating up! Hope you sell a bunch of them, Neil. :thumbsup:


----------



## Neil_nassau

Also Matt.......what your guy might be mixed up on is that Cub has relationships with Mitsubishi and Daedong (Kioti) like Deere has with Yanmar.
The 8000 series is made by Daedong in Korea (they got started with Kubota tooling) and they're just AWESOME tractors. 35,41 and 45hp w/8 or 12speed-2 & 3 range shuttle shift.Also 4WD.....they're big beefy machines.
the 7500 series are Mitsubishi,the 5000 and 7000 are domestic.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Matt

Thanks a lot, Neil. I think you're right about the guy getting mixed up. I know some of their utility tractors are Korean, but couldn't really remember if that was a good thing or not. To look at them, they certainly SEEM like serious machines.

I'll tell ya', if you weren't 1000 miles away, I'd be down there looking at one  Anyway, thanks for the very helpful info. It's just the kind of stuff I wanted to know.


----------



## RedRanger

Now Neil has a picture of one with a loader on it beside each of his posts. That just aint fair.


----------



## Neil_nassau

Actually thats a 7304 Turbo Diesel w/4WD in the avatar.........
Really nice machine....crossed fingers..XX....Think it got sold today.
Heres a bigger pic 

I expect to have a 5000 series with loader in soon.I post one when it gets here.:thumbsup:


----------



## jodyand

Man that looks nice would look even better with lug tires on it.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## RedRanger

Real nice looking machine, turbo diesel no less! The competition is heating up. I got a brochure in the mail today advertising the Kubota BX 1500 for $6995. I called and that price is the basic tractor, no deck. Looks like Cub has started something!!


----------



## Matt

Well, Liberty tells me $7399.00 Sheesh... it just gets harder and harder to NOT buy it...

Maybe one of the dealers can answer a question for me. The land I'm considering this for is about 30 acres, but it's mostly wooded. I'd say there are about 3 acres that need mowing. I'd be content with a 54" mower. Would it be cheaper with the 54" mower, or would that not be part of the "deal"?


----------



## Neil_nassau

60" deck is the only way we get 5252's from Cub. The deck is even already on the tractor.There's a 200.00 retail difference in the decks when we order them for the 4wd versions (they come w/o deck) .......really up to the dealer . To swap one you'd save little if any. With the 3 acres to mow..........stick with the 5 footer.


----------



## RedRanger

Matt, I took the plunge and got a 5252 delivered today for $9800 with a loader. It's more than worth the money. I have about 4 acres to mow and the 60" inch deck will be fine for me. Unfortunately it rained most of the day here and I didn't get much time to mess with it. It does take a bit more room in the garage though.


----------



## jodyand

Congrats RedRanger you got a fine tractor
:thumbsup: I know you will enjoy it.
Jody


----------



## Matt

Congrats, RR! Let us know all about it and take some pics for us.

I'm personally in no real rush to buy, simply because it won't hurt to be without it for a little while. I have the Deere 214 to take care of the place, but the fact that it's 20 years old is becoming pretty obvious. It's needing more and more repairs, which, while I don't mind doing them, aren't free. I thought the MTD LT I transferred there from home after I bought my 2166 would help the Deere out, but it turned out it just couldn't handle the terrain. It has two flat tires at the moment and it's feeling looser and looser all the time. I suppose the Deere has performed admirably as it's lasted 20 years whereas the MTD didn't last one, lol... Anyway, I'll see what happens... $7399 sure is a good deal.

BTW, Neil, thanks for the info. That's about what I figured. Is it just me, or does that deck cost like $1800?


----------



## RedRanger

I'll try to get some pics soon. I'm real pleased with the apparent quality of the tractor. Strong and well designed. Much better than the 3204, almost to the point where if they didn't have the same name I would say they were made by different manufacturers. I'm learning the front end loader. Lots of fun but gotta be careful. Only downside so far is that apparently there is no cruise control. Doesn't really matter, the 3204 had it and it only worked when the mower deck was off!


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by RedRanger _
> *I'll try to get some pics soon. I'm real pleased with the apparent quality of the tractor. Strong and well designed. Much better than the 3204, almost to the point where if they didn't have the same name I would say they were made by different manufacturers. I'm learning the front end loader. Lots of fun but gotta be careful. Only downside so far is that apparently there is no cruise control. Doesn't really matter, the 3204 had it and it only worked when the mower deck was off! *


Congrats on the machine ! not sure why it would be a fair comparison between the Garden tractor 3204 and a CUT...of course there is a big difference, they are totally different machines....and the cruse control works just fine with or without the deck, I know I have one ( 3204) and a CUT as well !!

Enjoy the machine either way !!

Duc


----------



## RedRanger

Ducatti,

I was comparing apparent quality, not size. This model seems much better in layout and quality of workmanship. My 3204 did have lots of problems,the cruise control was the least of them. Overall I was pretty disappointed in it considering it's cost. I guess I just got a bad one.


----------



## Neil_nassau

> _Originally posted by RedRanger _
> *Only downside so far is that apparently there is no cruise control. Doesn't really matter, the 3204 had it and it only worked when the mower deck was off! *


congrats on your new 5252 !
I expect these machines will be very scare this year ! mg:

Have your dealer quote you on p/n 759-04021 -5000 series cruise control kit......not sure about install time since we haven't done one yet. Its available in the Cleveland parts depot.I just checked online.

btw.there are no bad 3000 series...........only dealers that don't set 'em up right. There's a Service Advisory #CC-415
thats four pages long on addressing any cruise control issues on 3000 series tractors. We've had to do only two out of many 3000 series sold.BuT.things happen...........thats what warranty is for,and Cub Supports us,the dealer. They WANT to see their customer happy.Refreshing this day & age.:thumbsup:

btw....2000,3000,5000, & 7000 all come out of Brownsville Tennessee. BUy :usaflag:


----------



## RedRanger

Hi Neil, you helped sell me on the 5000. Thanks for the cruise contol tip. I'll see if its really needed after the cutting season starts. I am very pleased with the 5252. I can honestly say that I can't find anything that I don't like. I tried out the mower today, nothing much to cut yet but some spring onions. Very nice ride and it has a very tight turning radius. I agree Buy American, especially when it's this good!!!


----------



## ducati996

> _Originally posted by RedRanger _
> *Ducatti,
> 
> I was comparing apparent quality, not size. This model seems much better in layout and quality of workmanship. My 3204 did have lots of problems,the cruise control was the least of them. Overall I was pretty disappointed in it considering it's cost. I guess I just got a bad one. *



Red,

What else went wrong with your 3204? you traded it in for the 5252 correct ? 

Duc


----------



## RedRanger

ducati,

I had a number of items ranging from minor cosmetic like headlight lenses falling off to major mechanical like carb problems, deck problems. Some were resolved, some weren't.


----------



## RedRanger

I tried unattaching the loader on my 5252 today and it is extremely easy and fast. The only problem that I ran into was with the couplers on the hydraulic hoses. Some were very difficult to get off. When I went to reattach the loader, I could not get a couple of the hoses back on. They seem like they just won't push in that last small amount to attach. Anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## ducati996

Sounds like its still under a small amount of pressure...the joystick
should have a pressure relief when the machine is off, move it around until you hear pressure releasing....I not familiar with the machine so maybe a call to the dealer can help you..

Duc


----------



## RedRanger

Thanks duc, thats what I was thinking too. I haven't dealt with hydraulics but I know my pressure washer won't disconnect unless I release the pressure on the wand. I'll try that tomorrow.


----------

